# Mini Review Of Seiko Alpinist Watches



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

This is a review of the Seiko SARB13, SARB15 and SARB17, Seiko Alpinists. After several months I was able to get one of each of these cream, black and green dialed watches. I bought them all used off the forums saving considerably.




























Facts: The cases are the same, about 39mm in diameter, sapphire crystal, antimagnetic, screw down crown and 200 m water resistent. there is an inner ring that rotates controlled by the crown at 4 o'clock. They use the 5r15 movement which is a higher quality movement then the base version used in most Seiko 5 and SKX divers. It has over 50 hours of power reserve. The lugs width is 20mm. Of the ones I have the timekeeping is excellent the best one keeps time within 3 second. I don't have recent record of the other two.

The cream dialed one is very legible, the green one is OK but could be improved. The black one, due to reflections from the indices etc. was a bit harder. To handle that I had some different hands installed. This handled 90% of the problem. Lume is good and lasts all night on each one, but the lumed surface is rather small.

It seems to me that the screw down action of the crown could be smoother. This is possibly due to the fact that the crown is polished steel and feels a bit slippery or maybe the size does not allow a good grip for my fingers. The main crown is protected by the case design and looks very nice to me. This is a hacking and handwinding movement.

The quality of the materials and assembly is very high, and one can observe the excellent attention to detail. No rough spots on the case or dial or hands.

Personal opinions: As I said I like these watches very much. I only got one with the bracelet and this was just long enough for my wrist - 8 1/4" - in fact it is a bit tight. The other two came on bands, however they were put on bracelets, a Yobokies super oyster and a Seiko 5 folded bracelet. Each one fist well and looks great. As a note, the other SARB line bracelets don't fit this model, the lug's holes are in different position and as generally the SARB or SPIRIT have solid end links they don't fit. Personally I find that these watches look best on bracelets, also because they make them look a bit bigger compared to the straps. Especially with the green one I had a rough time finding a good band, but now you can look at the photos...

While I have no real use for the compass ring, it is cool and I specially like the extra crown. While the hacking feature is not particulary useful to me, I find that it is nice to have the possibility to wind the watch by hand. Per my observation the movement is also nicer then the basis Seikos. It is more stable and keeps time with less variations in different conditions.

These look and feel high quality watches with good attention to details and classy looking but sporty at the same time. As mentioned above, the only thing I felt like changing was the hands of the black edition. I did not like the look much but the main issue was that it was kind of hard to see the time. The difference other then the color of the dial, is the color of the indices and color and shape of the hands. The theme is steel (chrome) color while the other two have gold. Also I really did not care for the hands and so had different ones installed. Se photos. I like it a lot better now, but I have an idea of another possible improvement and so I will be looking for another black Alpinist maybe...

Size wise someone may consider these small by today's fashion's standards. I don't. with the bracelet on they feel just fine on my wrist. The green color of the dial of the SARB17 is really nice, it changes with the light but looks very very beautiful. The cream color one is my favorite, but not by much. It is classy and nice looking, dressy and sporty together, maybe even a bit vintage with modern touches. The black one is a category on his own, beatiful but reserved, classic but special in particular with the custom hands. In my view they are at ease at a Bank or in the fields, at work or hiking, they are built tough but elegant.

I wish I had better equipment and photographic abilities to show these beauties in full...




























For more photos you can look here:


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Lovely! And a great review. I've been looking at the Seiko Spirit range which seem to be very similar to these (a tad cheaper, but the same movement).

Have you got a Spirit? If so, I'm wondering how they compare?

Johnny


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Those are really nice watches, Ive never owned a Seiko but I wouldnt mind having one of those...but I dont know which colour I prefer!

edit...Ive just looked at the prices of them and I dont think Ill be having 1 soon!


----------



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you very much. I have a Spirit SVCS003 (black dial) and a SARB35 (cream dial) I believe. They are every bit as good. They are just more dress watches though. No screw down crown and less water resistance. But same build, steel movement, sapphire. Beautiful and quality made.

I bought all these used via the different forums and doing that you can easily save 30-50%. It took me 9 months to get them all, but with some patience they do pop up once in a while.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Ah - thanks. Its the SVCS003 that I've taken a notion for - mostly as a dressy watch for work. Must keep my eyes peeled (and if you ever decide to sell!.... :man_in_love: )

Johnny


----------

